#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

** 




* * 

*  


            ,                  ,              : 

*     . 
*      . 
*      0 
*     . 
*     . 
*    . 

               "   "                                      ,   {                                }   (                     )    : "                                                         ".        ,              ,   ,     

                  ,            ,           (                                   &nbsp  . 

         (                      )   " 

  :

               ,               ,        ,                                    ,        ,             ,         ,                    .

  :

                   ,               ,    ,                  ,                    ,    !! 

  :

*   :   "                     "               :          "          . 

*   :    "                 "

*  .:                                           "  .

* :                   "                        .

*   :                "    "                          ,                 . 

*      :            "      "                 .

*        :            "     "  "               " 

*        :                     .            :       .

*    :                "         " . *               :                         . *              :                    .  "                   "  .

*                :          . 

*               : 

          ,     ,     ,                .                0 

   :

(1)   :   "              "        :            . 
(2)    :                "  "  , 
(3)   :  "               " 
(4)      . 
(5)    : "                 "  . 
(6)    . 
(7)    .                   0               :           . 
(8)                 :        . 
(9)    ,                   : ((    :                 ...)).
(10)                     :                       . 
(11)                        . 
(12)                 . (13)                    (                                               &nbsp. 

                              ,  :                     :        :   :                 :                          "  . 

              ,    ,             :            .

*                                              ,                 :    !                                          ǿ        :                       " 
*


See More:

----------

